# pump light



## petetin (Feb 25, 2008)

i have just collected mv van bessacarr 695 after having 2nd fuse board fitted ,noticed that light to pump on pannel,light stays on when switched on ,before only came on when pump was pumping 
what do other vans do?


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

petetin said:


> i have just collected mv van bessacarr 695 after having 2nd fuse board fitted ,noticed that light to pump on pannel,light stays on when switched on ,before only came on when pump was pumping
> what do other vans do?


Hi Petetin,
The light should stay illuminated on the Panel all the time, it indicates the pump circuit is 'on' and not that the pump is running. However, it is designed to dim after a period of time 50 seconds approximately. 
Thanks
Andy


----------



## petetin (Feb 25, 2008)

hi andy thanks for your response
on our first trip since collecting van ,this weekend pump light does not dim stays full all the times , but now the fridge will not power from van when driving shows fault code 11 no engine running .since owing van from june my first motorhome there has always been a problem with the van , has been back to 4 times total of 5 weeks ,will have to return for fridge problem, 
dealers sticker in rear window says a new life starts here, I must say it certainly does


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

petetin said:


> hi andy thanks for your response
> on our first trip since collecting van ,this weekend pump light does not dim stays full all the times , but now the fridge will not power from van when driving shows fault code 11 no engine running .since owing van from june my first motorhome there has always been a problem with the van , has been back to 4 times total of 5 weeks ,will have to return for fridge problem,
> dealers sticker in rear window says a new life starts here, I must say it certainly does


Petetin,
Do you want me to try and help with the fridge such as getting thetford out to you - if so send me a PM with your details.

I will look into why your pump light isn't dimming and what this means.

Thanks
Andy


----------

